# Xbox 360 can't read disc



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 16, 2010)

My Xbox 360 keeps coming up with a error message when playing fallout 3. It only seems to happen when loading while moving between areas. It says unable to read disc. I've stuck in bioshock and didn't have any problems. I don't have the hard drive so I'm thinking the disc may be borked but it was fine last week and I haven't taken it out of the machine since then.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> My Xbox 360 keeps coming up with a error message when playing fallout 3. It only seems to happen when loading while moving between areas. It says unable to read disc. I've stuck in bioshock and didn't have any problems. I don't have the hard drive so I'm thinking the disc may be borked but it was fine last week and I haven't taken it out of the machine since then.
> 
> Any ideas?



It's a buggy game.
But that sounds bad.
Is there any dust/dirt on the disk ?


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2010)

Have you tried placing the xbox on it's side?

Probably wont work, my xbox is really bad at reading DvD's. The PS2 reads everything np.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 16, 2010)

have you tried backing up the game to the HDD ? press Y when at main menu...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

Might be the disc, or could be the beginning of the end for the drive. Mine was working fine then wouldn't play GH Metallica, a few weeks later it stopped playing other games then all...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 16, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Might be the disc, or could be the beginning of the end for the drive.



I know which one my money's on!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:
			
		

> I know which one my money's on!



Me too...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 16, 2010)

Seems I have the dreaded Hitachi Drive.


----------



## WWWeed (Jan 16, 2010)

If your in warranty get microsoft to fix it. If your not find someone who can flash them and buy a new drive. You'll need to get the firmware from the old drive flashed on to the new drive.

The benq and samsung drives have aproblem where they can no longer read dual layer xbox 360 but can read read cds and dvds fine. If yours is doing this this then it may be fixable with a laser 'pot' adjustment. I've done a few now and easy if you have the right bits to hand.....


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmm... Out of Warranty although the drive was replaced 2 years ago under warranty. Do you get a new warranty on the parts they replace.

Still not sure if it's worth £50 to repair or bite the bullet and buy a new one with a new three year warranty.

Still could be the game though....


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 17, 2010)

did you try backing it up?

are other games ok?

you can get the game cleaned for £2-3 in blockbuster


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 17, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Still could be the game though....




Have you got a mate with one who could check it on their machine?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 17, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> did you try backing it up?
> 
> are other games ok?
> 
> you can get the game cleaned for £2-3 in blockbuster



I don't have a hard drive unfortunately. Thinking of getting a can of air to try and clean the laser as a first option.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 7, 2010)

OK, I've cleaned the laser with one of those disc cleaners and it seems a lot more stable however it's still flashing up unable to read disc whenever I travel to Marigold Metro station and Grayditch... I think I mat have to leave poor old Bryan Wilks where he is.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 8, 2010)

*My Xbox has died!*

Well it hasn't died but it's put two ring scratches around the disc which will now not load past the initial loading screen. Don't even want to try any of my other game discs incase it does the same.

It's outside its warrenty too. I may just bit the bullet and buy a new console (and copy of the game which is also f**ked).


----------



## bmd (Feb 9, 2010)

Sell your knackered console on eBay, you'll get enough to buy another copy of the game that way.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> did you try backing it up?
> 
> are other games ok?
> 
> you can get the game cleaned for £2-3 in blockbuster



Sorry, I missed this bit. I'll give blockbuster a go.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 9, 2010)

*Fixed buy my local GAME store*

Well, I took it to blockbuster and they cleaned it for me but I still had the same problem when I got home.  So I decided to pop into town and buy another copy. Chatting to the manager in Game he promised me he could fix it for me if I brought the disc in. I didn’t think it would work where blockbuster failed but didn’t have anything to loose so went home and grabbed the disc. Low and behold it now works perfectly!

Big Up Game! £2.99 well spent!


----------

